# The Filament Coil



## Derick (9/1/14)

http://imgur.com/a/GUpyy


----------



## Gizmo (9/1/14)

Interesting. So simple to build, wonder how it vapes.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/1/14)

wow


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (9/1/14)

Who's going to be the first to try this?


----------



## Zegee (9/1/14)

Looks hectic seems like a juice hog. The build not the guy in the pic 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/1/14)

How about a twisted filament......


----------



## TylerD (9/1/14)

I think a ***** to build without tale holes tho!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

That looks like an quad coil right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (9/1/14)

Air flow ? U wnt get airflow evenly over the entire coil.. ull need dual 3mm + air holes 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

Going to try this with 32g as a dual. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## TylerD (10/1/14)

Tried a single, but it keeps on standing up...

..

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (10/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Tried a single, but it keeps on standing up...
> 
> ..
> View attachment 645




what juice did u use looks like that has some viagra lol

bet with that build the juice splatters everywhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> what juice did u use looks like that has some viagra lol
> 
> bet with that build the juice splatters everywhere



OMG

that is funny, just laughed out so loud in my quiet office now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)

Entertained for days!!!! You guys never cease to crack me up


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/1/14)

I rekon thats a one hit wonder 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

